# Share fun Riding Games ideas



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Not really a game (but you could incorporate it into one)- we used to practice doing emergency dismounts at a trot and canter. A very important safety skill which I have had to use once or twice in the past, and learning how to do it properly can keep you from getting hurt when and if you do need to use it!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We used to tie an inflated balloon behind our back then have a balloon bustin contest. Last one with a balloon is the winner. You have to watch your back while you try to get someone else's. You do find out how spook proof your horse is when your balloon gets popped. Some are ok, others turn it in to a rodeo.


----------



## HorseyyGal (Jun 20, 2011)

I love that game saddlebag! Theres loads of pony club games that build great skills 

Pole bending - Exactly what it says on the tin! Bending through the poles helps steering.
Trains and stations - This game is a team race but can be played with beginners to improve tacking up & bareback riding. Walk/trot/canter to one side of the school, take off the saddle & ride back. Next rider hops on bareback, rides to the other end of the school, puts back on the saddle & rides back to their teammate! It's really fun & one of the rules is that the saddle MUST be put back on correctly, so if the first person back hasn't the saddle on properly then they're disqualified 
The cup game - 2 barrels at either end of the school, fill a cup with water & put it on one barrel. Riders must pick up the cup, ride to the other end & place the cup on the other barrel. Winner is whoever has the most left in the cup! It's great for building balance & learning to ride with the reins on one hand. It can even be used with very experienced riders, we've cantered & jumped while playing this! :lol:

Hope these helped, and that you have fun with them!


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

At my barn, we sometimes play the "Sweetheart" game. It requires two horses and a length of rope. Each rider takes an end and the point is to see how long you can ride without either rider letting go of their end at different gaits. It's got a lot to do with maintaining a certain speed and steering. It's pretty fun!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

this is hard to explain.. everyone in my family plays soccer ...so we all know agility games. i turned into horse agility. 

poles to weave through, poles to w/t/c over, side passes, halt to go transitions for w/t/c, and then we have a small jump like 1 foot at the end. and we go by fastest time with no cheating. you hit, knock, or miss something you lose


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

sarahkgamble said:


> At my barn, we sometimes play the "Sweetheart" game. It requires two horses and a length of rope. Each rider takes an end and the point is to see how long you can ride without either rider letting go of their end at different gaits. It's got a lot to do with maintaining a certain speed and steering. It's pretty fun!


I do this with my students, but use toilet paper. Makes it extremely challenging! 

Also use tp to play the "mummy game" I hold the loose end and give the roll to the rider, the goal is to maintain a perfect circle around me and "mummify" me without breaking the tp. The little ones love it, they like anything that makes me look silly really lol. 

Pool noodle jousting - or shoot the rings. I have hula hoops on the sides on jump standards and they try to put their noodle through the hoop. I also play joust with them riding. 

Egg & spoon is always fun. It can get pretty tough, spoon in mouth, no stirrups, hand gallop, etc. 

Ride a buck. Put a dollar bill under rider's thigh bareback. If they make it through all gaits and whoa, back, etc. I let them keep the dollar. 

Suitcase race - get a bunch of halloween costumes or really tacky clothing from a secondhand or vintage shop. Race down on horses, put on new outfit in suitcase & race back.

Double bareback (provided horses are tolerant and riders able) is always fun, especially if you require them to switch positions without getting off the horse. 

When it's hot, getting water involved is always fun. 2 barrels, 2 5 gallon buckets. Give a certain amount of time and whoever can transfer the most from their full bucket to the empty via 8 oz. cup wins. Put disposable aluminum pie tins on jump standards or fence posts, squirt gun and play cowboy mounted shooting. With the tins you can hear if it's a hit or not.


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

MHFQ- I've never heard of using toilet paper for that before! I bet it makes it MUCH more challenging. Haha.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

mhfq - i love the noodle jousting... i must try this


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

Wow, everyone! Thanks for all of the super-fun ideas! I can't wait to put them to use! Keep 'em coming


----------

